# New bird room



## Cody

I am remodeling a room for the birds and was looking for something cute and bird related to put on one wall above a fireplace that will never be used. I found these murals in a kids wallpaper book they are about 40" high x 54" wide, do you think that the images will annoy or frighten the birds? I don't want to put anything up that will cause them any harm.


----------



## shanebudgie

I like the first wallpaper design.hopefully either won't bother or distract them at all.I'm sure our wonderful staff and friends will have a better answer for you.Blessings and thanks for the bird wallpaper designs.:green pied:


----------



## Pegg

The first one is really cute!


----------



## Stranding

I like both of them and can't think why a budgie wouldn't!. Of the two, perhaps the first has more charm. Think it would make a budgie room perfect :thumbup:
Edit: perhaps the cages are a bit on the small side (thinking of the new film coming out & the furore about that  ) but then, that's artistic license for you, and they _look_ good!


----------



## Cody

Hopefully they won't think there are big giant birds in the room that never move There was another one that was really nice that had a tree in it but I decided against it because it looked so real I was afraid one of the birds might try to sit on a branch and smash into the wall.


----------



## FaeryBee

*I like the second one best. 
I don't imagine the birds would be afraid of either one of them.*


----------



## StarlingWings

I'm with Deborah, I also like the second one  I don't think they would be afraid, like any wall decoration they would get used to it.


----------



## RavensGryf

I love those both! The first one is cute. I'm sure they'll get used to it. I say that because a friend of mine rescues birds, and she has several 'bird rooms' in her house depending on size of the birds. One of the rooms has a shower curtain up flat against a wall (to protect the wall) and it has brown tree trunks, then a GIANT owl on it :laughing2: her birds didn't even flinch!


----------



## Cody

Stranding said:


> I like both of them and can't think why a budgie wouldn't!. Of the two, perhaps the first has more charm. Think it would make a budgie room perfect :thumbup:
> Edit: perhaps the cages are a bit on the small side (thinking of the new film coming out & the furore about that  ) but then, that's artistic license for you, and they _look_ good!


I thought the same thing about the cages, unfortunately I think too many people have that image in their head when they think of bird cage.


----------



## Cody

I also found this fabric with these goofy little birds on it, I think it's so cute.


----------



## FaeryBee

*I'm still voting for the 2nd one.

I'm sure whichever one you choose will look great and I hope you'll share pictures with us when it is completed. *


----------



## StarlingWings

The fabric is cute, too! I also still like Number 2, though  

I can't wait to see how everything turns out!


----------



## Cody

There are a couple of other options with the 2nd one, it comes also in panels of individual pictures that are 18"x36" like this and squares that are meant to be cut and used individually, I'll have to determine which works best in the space.


----------



## StarlingWings

Ooh, I really like those! I think it gives a contemporary yet colourful take on the bird theme :2thumbs:

What an exciting project for sure


----------



## Cody

StarlingWings said:


> Ooh, I really like those! I think it gives a contemporary yet colourful take on the bird theme :2thumbs:
> 
> What an exciting project for sure


Too bad I can't get matching fabric, I could make cage covers or curtains or something from it. I don't generally use such vibrant colors in decorating so this will be something new for me.:yes:


----------



## StarlingWings

I think it will turn out wonderfully! You could always get solid colours that match, such as teal curtains or solid violet or green cage covers or something


----------



## FaeryBee

*I love the individual panels and agree with Star --
Using complimentary solid colors found in the Mural as fabric for cage covers will look great! 
I believe fabric which had the exact same pattern as the the mural would be too "busy".*


----------



## Stranding

I like the individual ones very much! More than the collection. Think having a single attractive bird shape plus foliage together gives each design more "space" to be appreciated.

Agree a fabric with the all-in design would be rather busy, but picking out the colour of one or two sounds great idea. Looking forward to the "after" pics ! :thumbup"


----------



## SouthernFried

In your first post I prefer the second image, but I fell in love with the collection you just posted!! 
And I would totally take that silly bird fabric and sew a tote bag with it. I love tote bags. *off topic*

I agree with the others about using plain complimentary colors for curtains.


----------



## Cody

I think the 3 panels might be the way to go. I measured the space and I have 36" in height so they will fit perfectly.


----------



## Cody

SouthernFried said:


> In your first post I prefer the second image, but I fell in love with the collection you just posted!!
> And I would totally take that silly bird fabric and sew a tote bag with it. I love tote bags. *off topic*
> 
> I agree with the others about using plain complimentary colors for curtains.


I have done a number of bags in bird fabric, I'll have to take some pics for you. I use a few of them to put the birds carriers in when they go to the vet.


----------



## StarlingWings

Cody, that sounds wonderful!

I think it's the way to go, too, if my opinion counts for anything :001_rolleyes: 

I can't wait--please do post some pictures and also if you need help deciding on curtains I think we'd all love to help you choose :laughing2:

We are having _way_ too much with this! arty:


----------



## SouthernFried

I would be thrilled to see some pictures of birdy totes!


----------

